# Rechtsklick auf JButton



## 4sharing (16. Jun 2004)

Hi all

Kann mir einer hier sagen obs möglich ist auf einen JButton rechts klicken ? Und wenn "Ja" , wie geht das ? 
probier es mit isMetaDown() , aber es geht nicht ...  :roll: 

thx


----------



## bygones (16. Jun 2004)

ich verwende immer

```
public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent me) {
				// if the right mouse button is pressed
				if (me.isPopupTrigger() || me.getButton() == MouseEvent.BUTTON3) {
```
somit zeigte er mir unter allen OS etwas an....


----------



## 4sharing (17. Jun 2004)

hmmm ... bin am verzweifeln ,  habs probiert aber es funzt net ... krieg aber auch keine Fehlermeldungen beim compilieren ... hab soeben nen einfachen code-Beispiel erstellt vielleicht kannst du mir an disem es zeigen ...  :cry: 



```
import java.awt.*; 
import java.awt.event.*; 
import javax.swing.*; 

public class Mouse2 extends JFrame { 
  
  JFrame f = new JFrame("Mouse click and button");   // swing Fenster 
  JRootPane root = f.getRootPane(); 
  JButton btn= new JButton("Button"); //swing Button
   
   public Mouse2() 
   { 
      f.setSize( 350, 150 );
      root.getContentPane().add(btn); 
      f.setVisible( true ); 
   } 
   public static void main( String args[] ) 
   { 
      Mouse2 win = new Mouse2(); 
      win.setDefaultCloseOperation( JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE ); 
   } 
}
```

noch ne Frage , was macht die methode isPopupTrigger 
und war die rechte Maustaste nicht BUTTON2 ? 

thx 4 help


----------



## Roar (17. Jun 2004)

4sharing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> noch ne Frage , was macht die methode isPopupTrigger
> und war die rechte Maustaste nicht BUTTON2 ?



guck doch in der API: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/awt/event/MouseEvent.html

und: am einfachsten ist das immernoch rauszufinden mit: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/swing/SwingUtilities.html#isRightMouseButton(java.awt.event.MouseEvent)


----------



## bygones (17. Jun 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und: am einfachsten ist das immernoch rauszufinden mit: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/swing/SwingUtilities.html#isRightMouseButton(java.awt.event.MouseEvent)


Dachte ich mir auch - aber unter Linux hatte ich damals keine Reaktion drauf :-(


----------



## 4sharing (17. Jun 2004)

Danke !

hats geklappt


```
public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e)
{
if(e.getSource()==JButton && e.getButton()== 3){...}
}
```

aber ich frag mich warum die Buttons beim clicken sich nicht verändern , wie das beim LinksClick der Fall ist ...


----------



## thE_29 (18. Jun 2004)

Weil ein Button halt nicht mit Rechtsklick bestätigt wird


----------



## phlox (30. Mrz 2006)

Hätte dazu auch noch ne Frage:
Kann ich denn einstellen, das der JButton aus mit der rechten Maustaste bestätigt wird, also eingedrückt wird?
hab dazu  hier was gelesen, aber ich will ja kein KeyPresseds onder sowas wie MouseClicked...
danke schon mal
phlox


----------

